# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  novosti i kod nas u Sarajevu

## Njojza

http://www.sarajevo-x.com/clanak/080221048

napredujemo i mi  :D

ninet, mozda nisi znala pa rekog da ti dam alternativu  :Grin:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Da Bog da da to bude stiglo za ninetin termin, a valjda će im Bog pomoć i prosvijetlit da bar bude dok meni bude trebalo, tek su pare dobili, valja sad raspisat tender   :Laughing:  
U svakom slučaju, ti si ugrabila dobar muštuluk   :Kiss:  
Sve se mislim, kad konačno krenu u opremanje zgrade na Jezeru, hoće li biti pametni da se malo raspitaju po razvijenim zemljama, pa budu nastojali unaprijediti proces porođaja prema savremenim trendovima i preporukama, ili će restaurirati stari sistem, što bi njima lično bilo daleko lakše  :/

----------


## Njojza

koja je od nas pomjesala?
zar ovo nije bivsa vojna bolnica a ne jezero?  :/

----------


## apricot

samo da ne ispadne kako je svaka trudnoća  - rizična   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Njojza

a nece, mislim da bi im ako nista drugo, bilo zao ulozenih para   :Grin:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

:Kiss:   Nije ni jedna. Svatila sam ja da se radi o O.B. "Dr. Abdulah Nakaš", bivšoj vojnoj. Jezero sam spomenula u kontekstu pribojavanja da ovu izvrsnu priliku da dobijemo najmodernije porodilište u regionu (rade ga iz početka) ne protračimo kao i svaku dobru drugu priliku. Možda je otišlo na O.T.
Ja sam dobila dojam da su u O.B. prilično skloni prirodnim porodima (bar ovi doktori za koje sam čula), s tim da to nekim majkama nije baš pasalo  :/ 
U glavnom, zaista se nadam da će to što prije zaživjet, a neće ostati na šupljoj priči. Šta mislite kakvi bi izrazi lica bili da se majka u trudovima pojavi sa loptom i traži da na njoj odrađuje trudove   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Felix

> a nece, mislim da bi im ako nista drugo, bilo zao ulozenih para


pa u petrovoj im nije bilo zao ulozenih para, kada je skupljala prasinu zbog 'pomanjkanja interesa'.   :Rolling Eyes:  iskreno se nadam da ce prva sarajevska kada zazivjeti i u praksi  :Smile:

----------

